# Threaded insert jig BLOG



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Threaded insert jig BLOG*

*Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
How to get the dam thing straight in!
Ok, not a big problem, but a problem!


Here are the challange.


Idea! A jig so I can control the angel is 90 degree.
Solution a pice of scrap wood, some thread in a 'nice' size, and ofcourse the same thread as the inserts inside.
Draw up a hole that fits, the hight of the threathet insert and some extra for a nut.


Some cutting at the tablesaw.


Some more cutting, this could be done with a chisel… (Perhaps it's starting to be borring, but hold on please)!


Some marking, remember to measure twice…
To find the center, make a line from corner to corner from both sides (no need to measure).


Choosing the right drill bit, just a little to big (if you will use the jig a lot, you might want to use a hollow insert of metal in the wood).


A hole are made (amazing).


Putting the pieces together.
Start with a wing nut, then a nut to hold the wing nut in place - then a washer, and stick it through the wood from the top - not put on a washer, then two nuts and leave enought threath free to mount in the threathed insert while mounting.


Ready to make a move.


And ACTION.


Job done!


I did make a little change, I put a doubble nut since those locking ones are not staying…. (Learning by doing).

Hope it can be usefull, it helped me.
Best of thoughts,
MaFe2010


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Cool Idea!! Thanks!!


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


interesting… i like it!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


thank´s for the tip
and it was a great picturebook on it Mads
when I can follow you everybody can do it
thank´s for taking your time to do it

Dennis


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Smart and easy Thanks


----------



## Houtje (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


thanks for the idea!


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Very good idea. I was fighting with this very challenge just recently. Thanks for sharing. I will make one of these jigs for sure.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Thanks Mads. A great idea. And getting threaded inserts in is only a little problem until they don't go in straight! I will definitely be making one of these soon.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Good idea-Thanks


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Thank you guys!
How can I make this jig come up on the jig category, so it will be easy for others to find?
I have to be carefull after all the [THIS IS NOT A FINISHED WOODWORKING PROJECT] discusions I could not keep my nose out of…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Mads it is a finished woodworkproject called a jiig and a Jiig don´t have to bee
exseptionel well made the jiig is finished when it forfill the purpos

so place it right a way in projects taged with the word Jiig
I don´t know how but there is a way you can place this blog in there as weell
so a comment here shows allso when it is placed under project and vice versa

kan du og dine piger have en god pinse

Dennis


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Love this idea !!
I have ruined many inserts with the screw driver
turning over the slot for the screwdriver on the insert.
This is a fantastic idea : )

Lisa


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Mafe, that little fixture of yours is great and foolproof. Necessity is the mother of invention!! I love it.

I have used these inserts and they are hard to start square. I have a machine shop so I made a steel rod that fits inside the threads on the insert. Then I drilled a small hole through the center of the rod and inserted a small roll pin to fit in the screw driver slot in the insert. I put this rod in my cordless drill and line it up square and drive it home.

There is another kind of internally threaded insert I found that drives in with an allen wrench and I have since switched to them. they are easier to start and have a real thin head that burys into the wood
I cannot put pictures on blogs because I could not down load the needed software. So, if anyone wants to see what they look like, send me your E mail address and I'll send a picture to you….....Jim


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Nice jig Mafe, well made and well explained.

Does the wing nut big enough to apply required tork to thread the insert? I think I would use a bolt instead of a threaded rod and use a wrench or a ratchet to thread the insert.

And about the [THIS IS NOT A FINISHED WOODWORKING PROJECT], don't bother and let them express their opinion. It's one of their rights. Meanwhile, let's talk about woodworking and let's share positive thoughts, projects, ideas and jigs of course.

Thanks for posting.

Best,

Serge

http://www.atelierdubricoleur.spaces.live.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Thanks again,
Jim: please post your jig, so we can see it, at least here, I love to learn, and I'm as you know a beginner, so I eat all the words of your guys like as if it was candy - thank you.
Bricofleur: I think you are right, that the wing nut are not to strong, I put it into soft wood this time, but on some hard wood it might be a problem, so yes your idea will come in handy, I was thinking also to put my accudrill first, but even on slow speed it might be too fast… But perhaps if you have to put a lot in a short time… And now you are there: 'I love all your jig posts', so than you too.



And for the Lumberjocks police force - may the force be with them!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Very useful. I promise I'll make one before I screw in one more insert! lol

Martyn

Good blog too.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


thanks, Mafe. I love seeing the solutions people come up with to problems. Good job!


----------



## iowawoodworker (Mar 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


very cool!


----------



## bigbuddha (Aug 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


very cool!


----------



## juanabee (Mar 1, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Mafe,
What do you use threaded inserts for? This question isn't an attempt at smart-alecky humor, I really just don't know what they're used for and may like to try it.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Hi,
They can be used for a endless number of things, here are some samples:
http://royalcraft.blogspot.com/2009/06/router-plane.html
http://villagecarpenter.blogspot.com/2007/12/scratch.html
http://www.rpwoodwork.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/img_1035_edited-2.jpg
The rest is up to your imagination,
Mafe
There are no stupid questions, only stupid answers, hope it helps.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


These work well in any cordless drill/driver

http://catalog.yardleyproducts.com/image?cid=1590&plpver=10&categid=3001209&prodid=3001210


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Or try filing/grinding the top end of your threaded rod into a hex shape and use your cordless driver


----------



## BrettUK (Oct 6, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Loving this idea Mafe!
I have ruined a few of my inserts in the past, it is a pain.
If you are looking for reliable inserts I recommend you checkout: http://www.fasteningsolutionsuk.com/

These chaps have some good inserts!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Thanks for the inputs, I will look for one of those Matt.
Brett, are they not only for plastics?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BrettUK (Oct 6, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...





> Thanks for the inputs, I will look for one of those Matt.
> Brett, are they not only for plastics?
> Best thoughts,
> Mads
> ...





> I think they may provide threaded inserts for wood too, that's something you'll have to discuss with them.
> Thanks for the inputs, I will look for one of those Matt.
> Brett, are they not only for plastics?
> Best thoughts,
> ...


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Hi Brett,
I don't really follow here…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Slick. Wonder if Bridge City Tools will make a $500 version. (or perhaps a woodpecker will make a limited run version)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


lol Wayne.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Mads do you know the owner of the royalcraft blogspot it seems like he only shares with people he invites, I would like to see his work. Thanks Pat


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Belg, nope I never heard of it…


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


You linked to it in your post above.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Smiles, then I guess I did hear of it. lol.
But I can see it was back in 2010, I don't remember more than two weeks back, gray hair you know… Smiles.
Sorry.


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...












I have that CRS disease too. lol


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


Hi Belg,
Can't remember what CRS Means… lol.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Threaded insert jig BLOG*
> 
> *Threaded insert jig - HOW TO MAKE*
> How to get the dam thing straight in!
> ...


What were we talking about again…....


----------

